# How to Strip the color off a Pigment Dyed garment



## Capo De Capo (Oct 17, 2006)

I have pigment dyed garments... that I wanted to bleach... but nothing happens when I apply the bleach... I aslo tried this on a light color (sky Blue) garment that was 50/50 and nothing showed up.... this is crazy....

Does anyone know of a process for strippnig color other than Bleach...

I would need to use it on the 50/50 lights and pigment dyed pieces... Thanks in advance...


----------



## Capo De Capo (Oct 17, 2006)

After 24 Views I Guess No One Can Help... Not Even Rodney... He Usually Very Helpful... HOWEVER IF I AM IN THE WRONG FORUM PLEASE HELP ME WITH FINDING THE RIGHT FORUM THAT WOULD BETTER ASSIST ME WITH THIS PROBLEM


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I am sure that if anyone knows the answer to this question, they would be happy to help you.

Frankly I am amazed that bleach didn't work.


----------



## Capo De Capo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re:I am askiing if anyone know how to stip the color*

I want to know if anyone knows how to strip the color of a pigment dye garment...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

discharge should work.
Rutland and I believe Wilflex carry discharge inks.

You can aslo try spot remover fluid. It will definently remove the dye.


----------



## Capo De Capo (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks alot and I want you to know you have a nice site... are there any name brand spot removers outhere.. 

I am in Philly I live near All American Supply they don't sell dischage inks but they do have spot remover... they said that it would only remove the platisol ink... not the dye of the garment I am desperite however so I will try it anyway...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

When we try to blow out ink on pigment dyed shirts it always remove the pigments as well. I cant remember the name of the fluid we use off hand. Ask if you can get a sample so you dont waste money. As far as printing with this fluid Im not sure how that will work. I just know using the spot remover guns always removes the pigments ( to an extent)

thanks for the comments on the site. I spent no time doing it and it needs a ton of work but I get good coments. Thanks


----------

